# Why do we chose the dogs breeds we have?



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I get why people in small apartments have tiny little dogs or dogs with less exercise requirements but why do people in big homes or yards want little dogs? Same applies for large breeds. If you have huge yards or hunt or what ever but why would you want a large breed in a small apartment? What makes us chose the breed of dog we own? For me, I guess there just never was much of a choice. I have had the same breed since I was a small child. I did have a few other breeds as fostered and owned a Doberman and a Doxie at different times. I would never again own a Doxie even though I am sure that "Charlie" was a good dog and I am also certain that they are a "prefect breed" for some people. (just not me) I would think I could again consider a Doberman but every time I sit around thinking of the upsides of owning another breed, I keep stumbling on the downsides. This is not a thread to say "My breed is better then your breed" though in my heart I think it is. LOL I would expect everyone else out there with a favorite breed to feel the same way about their breed of choice. When I walk around observing dog owners (I do this a lot, I am a people/dog watcher) I watch how folks interact with their dogs. I see people that dote on their dogs, some seem frazzled by their dogs behavior and clueless as to how to change it, some folks seem to ignore their dogs. Still others seem to have dogs only to gain attention for their own ego. With such diverse breeds out there it just makes me curious as to what we look at in dogs and enjoy about them. I will be the first to admit, there are days I do NOT enjoy my dogs. At least moments in the day.  I get the "I hate hair in the house, so I got a non shedding dog" excuse. I also get the "I am lazy and don't care to exercise so I got a lazy breed" excuse. I think it is deeper then that. I personally think I got Rottweilers first because I was sort of forced to. Child has no choice just loves the dog that is there. Then, when it came time to get a dog or dogs of my own, I went for the comfortable choice. Later still, I felt sorry for them as the breed took such a hit from the public perception. They became the "under dog" and that pulled at my heart string. In saying that I don't want anyone to think I have been unhappy with any of my dogs. I loved everyone and couldn't possibly love any other breed more. For me, Rottweilers are like old shoes. They are just so darn comfortable I dread the thought of any thing else. There are things I would love to change about them. (public perception, shedding, occasional drool, pain in my nose from getting bashed in the face by an exuberant giant headed dog) but all in all they still come up with a perfect score each time I try to find that perfect breed for me. I am just curious as to whether or not others have thought as much about "why we chose the breeds we have" or just be satisfied by the dog that shows up? When searching your hearts and souls for what would be right for you, What do you include? What do you ask yourself? What traits does that "perfect dog" need to possess? I don't mean just short hair, no tail, no barking etc.... Dig deeper just to humor me, if you would. (I am over tired and thinking too much) What do you require? What do you love about them? What do you not love but tolerate to get the whole package? Could you own any other breed? Would you be as happy?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

For me, it's usually not based on breed. I change my favorite breed quite often. Maybe because it's because I've had little experience with purebreds and more with just mutts (since I worked at the shelter). If I was ever looking for a purebred I'd have no idea where to start - except for the fact that I'm not fond of any terriers other than Pitties and toy dogs are generally not my favorite either.

I haven't been "into" dogs very long (couple years) so perhaps I'm not the best person to answer your question.. but I can tell you that the dog I have now was certainly not my first choice in breed. I was never much of a Lab lover and she's most likely half lab.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I prefer bigger dogs. We got Lloyd even though we had a small one bedroom apartment. I wanted a fairly active, intellegent dog who I could take on long walks and jogging and bike riding with me. Lloyd is a mutt, have no clue what he is made up of breed wise, but he is a good dog. He needed lots of training and help in the behavior area, and I like a challenge. He also showed he was smart, the people at the shelter said he was an active boy.

I tend to like smart dogs, generally bigger dogs. I have met some smaller dogs I have liked too though. Breed wise I really like border collies, german shepherds, malinois, pit bull terriers, I like english bulldogs for some reason, even though they certainly don't fit into the active dog part, lol.


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

I have two small dogs and the only other dog I had over 25 years ago was a small dog. My main reason I guess is that I was attacked by a large dog when I was a child and I am still somewhat afraid of large dogs. Plus, I love that their size allows them to lay in my lap for belly rubs and they can both fit at the same time. 

However, as I find myself in situations where large dogs are present over the last three years of having my little ones (vets office, pet stores, pet events) I find that I am relaxing a lot more around all size dogs - although I am still frightened when we encounter off leash large breed dogs when on walks. 

If, God forbid, something were to happen to the girls, I would consider getting a larger breed, but more than likely would stick with the Maltese as I love everything about them.


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

Why?

For me I could never own anything other than a Great Dane. I do have to say that Silken Windhounds, Rhodesian/Thai Ridgebacks and Cane Corso's are also on my short list. After owning a Dane I just feel as though no other breed would be able to attract me anywhere near as close as a Great Dane does. From their commanding appearance, to their powerful and majestic frame, their dignity and nobility.. the breed entails everything I look for in a dog. At the same time they can be silly and goofy but also defend you at a moments notice as your fiercest protector. Very smart dogs and they constantly amaze me with what they pick up on. I've been around Danes my entire life, my mother had a Dane that lived to 11 after losing its leg to cancer at 10. That dog was amazing, never missed a beat and everybody loved her.. just the most beautiful dog, she was everything a Dane should be. Striking, Dignified, Elegant.. a true gentle giant. Since I've had my own I become more amazed with the breed every day, I like them because they're not a dog you see that often and there is a sort of exclusive nature to owning them which is nice. For me, I wouldn't want a dog that you see every other day. *The 30 minute walks that turn into 2 hours because every person and their kid wonders why you're walking a horse down the streets*. 

Nice short glossy coat, a nice deep bark that is so clearly unique and the funniest emotions that I have ever seen come out of any breed. The goofiness is probably the biggest selling factor for me; I just don't get how a dog can go from being so commanding and noble from one moment to a playful, loving puppy in a 160 pound, 36" tall frame in the next. The black eyes, broken ribs and concussions I've suffered from wrestling with them have been worth every bit of pain imaginable. I love a dog I can wrestle with and play rough with when time permits as long as they know when to quit.


I just couldn't own any other dog at the moment and those are the reasons.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/37344-pit-bull-poem.html


that's the gist of what I remember anyway.....I came from a very dysfunctional family..

ps.

I didn't know he was a pit or what my relative did with him...I pieced some of that together from what my other relatives told me years later. it took a long time for me to piece things together...and in that time my life was affected for the better by the breed several times over...couple that with the fact that they are kinda double the underdog in that they face predjudice as well as a potential violent life and death...they are in desperate straits...and to be such smart little goofmonkeys on top of that and I can't resist them. I own them and I do it the *right way* because they need that more than any other breed IMO.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have no particular breed allegiance. I see some breeds I'd like to have, and I fall in love with every little dog I meet, but I know I really wouldn't want to live with any dog smaller than a cat (I think 30 pounds would be the smallest dog I could live with). I have a Rott, and he's great....I've never met a Rott that wasn't great. But my real affinity is for big hairy mutts. The bigger, hairier, and muttier the better. Not a breed, exactly, but that's my preference. I don't even know why, except that big hairy mutts are generally really nice dogs.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I honestly could love any dog that I brought into my home...no matter size or breed. I'm a dog lover and that encompasses all dogs.

However, I can't imagine NOT having an English Mastiff in my life as well. I will always have one. I love everything about them but at the same time its hard to describe why. I guess its just the way that they carry themselves...they have a dignity about them that just appeals to me. They have the most gentle eyes of any breed I've seen, IMO. Instead of just reacting to a situation, they observe and think about what they should do it seems to me. They have such strength but can be so gentle with people. Uallis hasn't been around many kids but when he has he's fascinated with them...he loves children. And I regret that he isn't around them more often. They are so serious at times but also the biggest goofs and just so very funny. Uallis cracks me up on a daily basis. I love the way they look. How can something that _big_ look SO graceful when they move? I love to watch Uallis walk in the fields. But when he runs, he's whole appearance changes to this big lumbering dog that is all jowls...it never fails to make me smile. He's the biggest baby I've ever seen but the greatest defender you'll ever see as well. 

This is one of my favorite pictures of Uallis because it shows his personality. Just look at his eyes...:










To me, you can see the gentleness and love in his eyes. And every Mastiff I've been around have that same gentle, serious look in their eyes and it makes me melt every time. Every time that they look at you with that look you know that you are loved by them and that you are their whole world.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

My breed of choice is the Doberman - I love the "look of eagles" - intellegence and athlectism of the breed. I also love sight hounds and currently own a chihuahua - but there will always be a dobe or 2 - 
to me there is nothing better - 
What I don't like about the breed is public perception - BYB, commercial breeders & health problems that are prevalent in the breed 

Someday I hope to own a well bred dobe but I just can't pass up the rescues maybe someday 

Here are Casper and Toula I adopted them both this year from Illinois Doberman Rescue +


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I dont have a specific breed per say. The 2 I have right now are mixes.

I grew up around large dogs and I loved them dearly but I remember always wishing I could fit them in my lap. I think thats why I prefer to own small dogs.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Inga I think what you said "For me, Rottweilers are like old shoes." sums it up real well for me and Pit Bulls. I haven't only pleasant memories of a so called dangerous, unpredictable breed. They are the breed that I've known for so long, so well that they are comfortable and it isn't a choice or 2nd thought to have them. I do realize what they face, the BSL, the myths, the reputation but often that is so far from my mind in general each day. I just enjoy having my dogs and they are dogs like any other, although different like any other. I know their true temperament, how loving they are, silly and goofy and its hard for me to understand why others don't see this. There are drawbacks, even extra responsibility to make sure your dog doesn't slip up because of the breeds state but these things are just normal things for me. It is part of my daily life, its just what I'm used to. Its so easy for me that sometimes I fail to see how it is so hard for the "average owner". 

To me it is like your family you just love them. Like your SO, you don't know exactly why you love them, you just do, many reasons and yet reasons even unknown to you. Or even like your friends why are you friends with someone? Sure you have things in common, you get along well, or their fun, or nice, ect but really why that person and why not someone else? 

I know what I like about them, some are the typical excuses perhaps, but they really make a great fit for me. I'm sure other breeds fit these characteristics but then it all goes back to comfort and what I know. I don't know that some other breed might fit this without trying and dogs are not just something to try out. Although I've now had others which I've liked but they still don't have that place in my heart, as much as I might love a dog of another breed to death, there is just something different. 
I want a dog who can be a versatile working dog, likes to be active and excercise helps keep me busy. I also want that same dog to be a good companion too, with a trustworthy temperament, easy to train, affectionate and loving with all family members. I like their disposition, their love to work and love to family. Their undying love to people.
I want a dog that will make me laugh. That will do silly things, unexpected cute things or goofy playful things. When they go for mice bouncing and pounce like a cat just hop straight up in the hair, those pups that are so playful shaking toys with so much mini might they make themselves fall to the ground, running with so much enthusiasm happy to see me or just having fun that they slide across the floor, wagging their backends so hard because they are so happy that they can hardly walk, I like to see their big smiles it makes me smile. Doing their 360s on four paws and looking around, waiting to see what my reaction is before making their next move. Throwing their toy around the room so they can chase it. Watching their problem solving skills in play also interest me, I'm sure all dogs have these but I like to see it in mine, what will they think of, what will they figure out, some love to play so much and will figure out how to keep a game going. 

I tolerate prey drive at times, work with some to get to behave in a controlled manner but prey drive can actually be a very good thing so I wouldn't wish it away. 
I tolerate the destructiveness some can have because it is well worth it and who needs indestructible toys anyway or cell phones, slippers and shoes for that matter. 
Dog aggression can be possible but again I'm used to supervision, signs of trouble and separated them when alone, double checking crate doors before walking out the front door, and separating a fight when needed that its all just part of ownership, not a 2nd thought to it. Its just what I'm used to doing. There are of course times I wish they could all just get along all the time or for the rare occasions that they don't it won't end in blood if not caught or stopped in time, be like other people who let them all out together to do business and walk away for awhile then let them in. 
Being determined it a good thing in some cases, bad in others. Can make them great escaped artist not to mention they are strong and agile. So that is something I just put up with. I have to make sure that they are secure or keep an eye on them when they are not, even one thats shown no desire there could always be the first time they figure it out, if the want to they can. It would be nice to have a dog a felt safe just letting out in the yard without my eyes on them. Then again I'm not sure that I'd ever feel safe doing that with any dog. I think owning Pits has made me realize that you can never say never, because this is really true of most any dog. Sometimes people become too complacent because they don't have much to loose or much to worry about. I'd rather not take the risk of my dog escaping, killing another pet or anything like that with any dog because I've heard so many times this happening with other breeds who's owners thought no such thing could happen. If I hadn't owned Pits I probably wouldn't have this same idea or have to learn the hard way. 

There are times I might get a stressed but that is very rare. One time when we had several not getting along within a week I was frustrated saying I don't want these dogs anymore, I just want them to get along like normal dogs, I will have a docile breed when old. That of course is bull, I certainly couldn't give them up and there is no way for me not to get another. The good far outweighs the bad. I feel that these bad times can come with any breed, there are so many issues that are not breed specific at all. I'm sure many dog owners have been upset with their dog at one time or another, but you get over it quickly, there is no way not to love them.

There is another breed that has started to grow on me a lot, its still not the same. So I can own other breeds and be happy, but I don't think without my bulldogs. So it must be owning another breed along with them. I think my life would be incomplete without them. I'd be lost!


----------



## sterkrazzy (May 18, 2008)

I don't really go by breed. I mean, I am kind of biased towards some breeds, and there's some breeds I'd never own. The way they look is important to me, I don't want to own a dog that I think is ugly.

That being said...My dog is a mutt and I don't think I'll ever know what he really is, and I'm completely fine with that.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am so happy that you are all responding to this thread. I am truly curious as to what others think when they chose a breed. I too love all dogs regardless of the breed. I am honest with myself though and know that Rotties are the breed I prefer to live with on a day to day basis. I have fostered many other breeds and had no issue re homing them. The Rotties I fostered never moved out. I am sure there are other breeds I could love but... I have found the perfect match so no need to look elsewhere. At least not for now. I hope we get a lot more responses on here. 
I look at some breeds of dogs and wonder "How could anyone really WANT to own one of them?' I am not saying I would be mean to a dog of those breeds or that I wouldn't help one in need. I would always help a dog in need. Heck, I would, no doubt, fall head over heals in love with them too. I would NOT however, seek out some breeds. I think it is wonderful that we are all so different and that there are so many dogs to fit all of our needs. Oddly enough listening to people describe what it is that they love about their breeds is often exactly what it is that I love about mine. With the breeds being so different, funny the characteristics loved by their people are often the same. So, could these breeds be interchangeable? Is it more about looks then we might think?

I was writing this as Spicy was posting. Well said though spicy. LOL I wasn't sure if I was making any sense at all at this late hour.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

While I love all breeds, there are some I know I'm not cut out to own, most of the toy breeds, terriers and herding breeds (too high energy and hard to train). 

I LOVE the working breeds most of all, their intelligence and loyalty are above reproach. 

I picked the Pug because they are big dogs in a small body. Frank is my little rock, always there with me, I honestly don't think I could sleep without hearing his snoring at night. 

I picked a Dobe because I grew up with them and have always loved the breed, DH wanted a good guard dog and I wanted a dog that would be excellent with the family. 

Bulldogs are clowns and I WILL have another, raised from a pup so I know the background and can control the issues as they come.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> While I love all breeds, there are some I know I'm not cut out to own, most of the toy breeds, terriers and herding breeds (too high energy and hard to train).
> 
> I LOVE the working breeds most of all, their intelligence and loyalty are above reproach.
> 
> ...


Carla, just out of curiosity, do you plan to own another Mastiff? I think that you would be the perfect Mastiff owner, obviously considering your position...lol

But really, I really valued your advice prior to getting Uallis...and your descriptions of breeders did apply in more ways than one. The breeder I asked your opinion about specifically lead me to the breeder I got Uallis from...which I never would have found without some of the knowledge you gave me. While, I've already picked the next breeder my Mastiff will come from...your advice proved invaluable to me and I just wanted to say Thank You. Uallis is a great dog...and I don't think I would have him without your advice. He's only pet quality but he's PERFECT for me and you did, whether you think so or not, have some part in that because I took your advice VERY seriously.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Almost all of my dogs over the years have been shelter dogs, or someone else's who needed to be rehomed, most of them mutts, a few purebreds, yet only two that I sought out - a Mini Schnauzer (Benji), and an Irish Setter (Molly B Good). I've loved them all. 

After Buddy (Poodle/Schnauzer/unkown mix) died at the age of 17, I went without a dog for about 3 yrs. (still had 5 cats). I was introduced to Standard Poodles through a former SO, and once we parted ways, I had Poodle withdrawal so bad, I only lasted 3 wks. before getting Maddy! I just didn't want to live without a SPoodle! 

Why? Because Poodles are so versitile, you get everything you could possibly want in a dog, and then some, without any of the negatives (shedding, drooling, smell, etc.). They make their owners look good, because even without any training, they have an innate sense of what is, and is not appropriate behavior around and/or with people. They're very social, and dearly love visiting, and having guests come to their home. They're big, but fit nicely in your lap to cuddle. They have hair instead of fur, so they don't shed or smell, and don't leave a mess in your bed when they sleep with you. They're athletic and strong, yet don't require one to run miles daily. They do require that you engage their brain (and if you don't, they'll find their own challenges and fun). Excellent as watch dogs, they can also serve as a guard dog, to ward intrudors off, and, as I've learned first hand, they're awesome protection dogs, willing and able to go the distance to keep their person from harm. Great family companions, good with kids and cats, and whatever/whomever you say. Intelligent, they easily problem-solve, figuring things out on their own without much direction. They love to learn new things, to show off, and are notorious for their sense of humor, and love of entertaining others (teasing them, too!). 

I spent a weekend at my Standard Poodle puppy's breeder's home, where there were 7 Standards in residence, 6 of whom were female, along with the resident intact male. I was greeted with animated friendly curiosity, yet politely (didn't get mowed down!), at each one-on-one introduction, and then with a hug and a quick kiss, Poodle after Poodle, each running off to go get a special toy to show me, so I could marvel over it. On the sofa, I had at least one sitting on each side of me, one in front, with head across my knees (or not, if I so desired). My puppy slept in her crate next to my bed, and when I woke up, her mother was in bed with me, gazing at me with friendly warmth, and a smile, as she patiently waited for me to wake up. 

When I brought my new Little Girl in a Poodle Suit home, within 15 minutes little Lucia was part of the family, and taking everything in stride as though she'd been with us forever! She adores Maddy and Beau, and they, her, putting up with her bouncy puppy exhuberance with good humor. Lucia has already learned much from Maddy, who is quite maternal toward her. Beau loves her toys the most, but I've seen him give her gentle kisses! Luc (Shih Tzu) thinks she's a great playmate, being his size and all! LOL

They're smart, playful, loyal, protective, affectionate, beautiful, cooperative with whatever you have in mind! I mean, what's not to love?!


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I don't go by specific breeds either. I just like dogs in general>ALL dogs. They are incredible creatures!!! I've had the following breeds and liked them all and would like to have others.Dogs I have owned and loved Cocker spaniels(5),Beagle, Cockerpoo,Lab(2),dalmatian(2),GSD, German Shepard/Lab mix,mutts(2),Poodle,Doberman,Yorkie and now 2 Mini Schnauzer's. The Schnauzers are a lot of fun, never thought of having them before > wife wanted one so we got 2. They are stout like little football players,don't shed,smart, personable,like kids,like other dogs, don't bark too much>except for squirrels,very fast, and lovable. David


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

I was never really a big dog person. After years of begging, I gave into my daughter and started doing research - I absolutely know a dog is NOT a gift nor did I expect her to have sole responsibility!!! Don't get me wrong here.... She was in love with pugs as two of her friends have them. I met them and spent time with them and I too fell in love. 

I own a home and big yard, though no fence. I am not a runner, jogger or hiker so I knew a high energy breed would not be the right fit nor fair to anyone. I am also a single parent, so pretty much all dog responsibilities fall on me. Also, I am just 5 foot 1, and wasn't sure I wanted to deal with training a bigger dog leash walking. I know my limits, and did not want to be unfair to any dog I got. I realize it can be done, but at the time wasn't sure I was up for that.

Chloe is happy with her usual 3 walks a day, but sometimes in the summer we had to cut back because of the heat. She was just as content with 2 short walks and more playtime inside. She is my shadow, very loveable and loyal. She plays with big dogs regularly, and can totally hold her own! I knew I didn't want a dog that was fragile or too high energy. 

Chloe's breed was bred for companionship, and she fits the requirement! She is a big cuddler and happy to meet everyone. She adores kids (pugs are known for this as well) which is very important to me, having children over all the time. She does not need nor want to be carried everywhere. She is up for prettty much anything - 2 mile walks on the beach or hanging on the couch on a lazy day.

She is also easy to groom, though she sheds a lot, I just put her in the sink every once and a while and that takes care of her grooming. She was surprisingly easy to train and has become one of my best friends


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> For me, it's usually not based on breed.


That would describe me as well. The last specific breed I had my heart set on was a beagle when I was about 12 years. Since then, dogs in need have called out to me (though I've been more receptive to the calls from larger dogs.)

I never heard of a Plott hound before I met Esther. I was actually actively avoiding labs because I was afraid none could live up to the standard set by my last lab. Then I met Molly.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

As a group, I like herders for their intelligence and trainability, size, and overall look...I like the look of long haired, longer faced dogs, I really love the merle coloration, and I want a dog that stays in a moderate size range...I feel uncomfortable handling large dogs because I'm pretty small, I know people do it all the time with training, but I don't like the idea that a dog _could_ drag me down the street, knock me over, or whatever.

Shelties....I had a sheltie as a kid and my husband grew up with 5 shelties and a collie, so we were probably first drawn to shelties for that reason. They also fit other criteria we had....easy to train, small enough to fit in your lap, but big enough that our kids wouldn't break them, long haired. 

Aussies...I wanted something with the same overall look and intelligence of shelties, but I didn't want to buy from a breeder again right now. What it came down to was, there aren't many shelties in shelters and rescues, especially young ones, but there are tons of aussies.

Border Collies...I would have never picked a border collie as a breed I wanted to own, I had heard too much about how difficult they were, how they need a job and x amount of mental and physical exercise...I was looking for an aussie and thought Shiner was an aussie until the day I picked him up and the foster told me he was actually a bc....he's been fine, but I'm still not sure if I would want to own a bc again.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

About ten years ago I wanted to get involved in a rescue when I came across American Bulldogs and fell in love. Their size, color, stubbornness, and what clowns they can be. I will never be without two or three of my own not counting the rescues.

Now I have a little dog a French Bulldog and I think they are funny and rugged little dogs. I thought I would never have a little dog again since the one I had as a child.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Rottweilers are definitely my top dog. My parents were rottweiler BYBs when I was a kid, but I sure did love the dogs. I played with the puppies and took care of the adults (we only had two). The male, Rocky, was about the best dog you could have asked for. Smart, protective, gentle, intelligent and loyal. He died when I was 15, and from that day, I vowed to have another rottie. I finally got my own rottweiler in 2006 as a rescue. It was tough at first; I didn't remember the rottweilers of my youth being such... assholes! Clyde put me through the ringer, but has turned out to be everything I wanted in a dog. He's breathtakingly beautiful, he's loyal, he's smart, he's funny, goofy, playful, friendly... There's nothing about him that I don't love. I also wanted this breed because I see what they go through in the media. Clyde is a CGC and a registered therapy dog, and I couldn't be more proud. He's my only rottweiler right now, as I haven't got the time, money or room for another one. But one day in my future, there will be more. Lots, lots more.  

I'd also like to have a pit bull one day; they're wiry, muscular goofballs that I think would fit in nicely around here. It's another breed that I feel sad for, and that I want to change the public perception of. Who can't resist a big bully grin, anyway!


----------



## marley55 (Jul 27, 2008)

When I worked as a vet tech I came to know many breeds and loved almost all of them. But then we hade a rottweiler rescue case come in. Toby was a junk yard dog in the truest sense of the word. He lived in a scrap yard with a rusted old car trunk as shelter. his pads were cut and scared from all the glass and metal shards. His water was from puddles and food when someone remembered. We think he was about six but looked about 100 yrs old when he was rescued. So thin, coat dull and thin, nails like bear claws, heartworm positive, a gut load of parasites, fleas galore but could still manage to wag his nub like there was no tomorrow. My husband( now ex ) looked at him and said no way is he coming home, I dug in and said then you can start packing, cause YES HE IS. He was such a sweet lovable dog who just soaked up every bit of love and attention he could get. He lived only 6 months after I got him but I can promise those 6 months were filled with enough love, food and spoiling to, I hope, make him forget the rest. After Toby passed I came to realize that once you have been owned by a rottie there is just no other dog !!

To me there is nothing better than that nubbie wagging wildly when I get home, those soft as velvet ears, that rottie rumble, those soft brown eyes. I just love everything about them ! When we lost Jaxx in May to cancer we were crushed. I talked to Mark about adding another rottie to the family and he mentioned that he didn't think he could take losing another one, and I told him I can not take _not_ having a rottie in my life !

Then I have schnauzers as well, beginning with Sparky who was with me for 17 years, through marriage, a child, divorce, moving to a new state, new house, new job, new life, there he was, my little anchor. Loyal, loving and a true once in a life time dog. It took me 2 years after I lost him to even be able to look at a schnauzer without crying but then one day a friend and I went to the Crown Classic show, where I met a breeder who expected puppies in 3-4 months. Enter Simon, a black mini schnauzer and self proclaimed ruler of the universe  for the past 7 years !

If I had time and space I am sure I would add a boxer, bassett and perhaps a few rescues but for now I do what I can to help as many as I can.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Growing up we had rescue dogs, which were usually mutts. If it was a stray, it was coming home. 

When I met my husband he had a Rottweiler. He rescued it as a puppy and that's when I met Sluggo, when he was 9 months old. He was big, and beautiful. Then, when Sluggo was 2, another Rottie needed a rescue. That's when we met Jake. He was kinda of a mess - very submissive, and Sluggo and him got along. In fact Sluggo's strong personality made Jake a more confident dog. When Sluggo was 12 - cancer got him and my husband was devastated - this dog followed his shadow. He wanted another dog - and quick to help the healing. But he didnt' want a Rotti - he didn't want to compare this new dog with Sluggo. So, enter the Bernese Mountain Dog - we got two, so they would grow up together and company for Jake. We love these dogs, however, both of us agree they are not our Rotties. They are higher energy, a little harder to train (likely because they are litter mates) and the fur is crazy!. Will we get another Bernese. Not sure. Right now my eye is on rescuing another Rottie. Unfortunately, any of the ones I have seen have not been socialized properly and do not get along with other dogs and or children. 

So, in short I think we will always have a Rottie in our home and other breeds. We both love English Mastiffs and Danes, but never had one. First our Rottie - I truly miss sharing a home with this breed and I didn't realize it until a year ago when Jake left us. I love everthing about them, their size, the way they walk, their markings, intelligence, they have a calmness about them, and at the same time they are big clowns.

Inga you mention if you could change public perception. You are so right. When I travel in the truck with the Bernese and their heads peep out the window - everyone want to see the pretty dogs. Except Cartman my Berner, will have none of that - he is protective of the truck and me and wants to take your arm off. The rotties would stick their head out and anyone could go up to them - except most people were scared. OOOh, is that a Rottweiler?


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had Standard Poodles when I was a kid.. a better dog cannot be had. I so agrew with Poodleholic... BUT they have to be clipped. Once a month it was my job to bathe the dog and clip him.

Then I had a string of mutts as I was an adult and finally got a GSD. When I discovered what wonderful herding dogs GSD's can be, I got another.... so, the breed stuck. 

I only have one dog (but I do have 5 cats) and cannot afford to get a second dog. 

If I were to get one it would be a Border Collie or a Standard Poodle. I love intelligent animals and I think Poodles, GSD's and BC's are at the top of the smart list. 

The only issue with smart animals is staying a step ahead of them!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Mdawn said:


> Carla, just out of curiosity, do you plan to own another Mastiff? I think that you would be the perfect Mastiff owner, obviously considering your position...lol
> 
> But really, I really valued your advice prior to getting Uallis...and your descriptions of breeders did apply in more ways than one. The breeder I asked your opinion about specifically lead me to the breeder I got Uallis from...which I never would have found without some of the knowledge you gave me. While, I've already picked the next breeder my Mastiff will come from...your advice proved invaluable to me and I just wanted to say Thank You. Uallis is a great dog...and I don't think I would have him without your advice. He's only pet quality but he's PERFECT for me and you did, whether you think so or not, have some part in that because I took your advice VERY seriously.


Aww, thanks, Uallis is a WODERFUL boy and I'm glad I helped you find him. 

Yes, I will have another Mastiff, one day. I just want to own my own home and have a fairly large piece of land for the next dogs I get. My perfect pack will have 4-5 dogs as I also plan to add either a greyhound or Wolfhound as well.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Toby and Cameron are the first dogs I've ever had. I've always had cats. When my SO and I decided we wanted a dog we did a lot of research. We wanted a large dog that would do well in the snow, was low key in the house, easy to train, and good with cats. We kept coming up with suggestions for golden retrievers and collies. My SO had a collie as a child, so that's what we went with.

I couldn't be happier. They're wonderful, loving dogs. Toby is my buddy. He knows when I'm unhappy or not feeling good. Cameron is my happy clown.

The fact that they're not that common is an added plus.  I love when people stop me and ask about my "Lassie" and puzzle over Cameron. And, of course, the dogs love the attention.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I can't possibly describe why papillons. If you ever own one, I really think you'll know. There is a reason most people who end up with paps stick to the breed and become well... obsessed with it. Any words I try to do will not do them justice at all, but I can try.

They are just wonderful spirits and so loving... They live to love everything and everyone. They're always happy and it's infectious (Happy is actually written into their breed standard). You will never find a better best friend than a papillon, their life revolves around you and being with you all the time. They're clowns and with a pack of them, there is _never_ a dull moment. They are by far the most intuitive dog breed I've owned and very very smart. They just seem to understand things so much easier than the other breeds. I'm not sure if it's because they were bred to be with people all the time, but they just seem to know what you're feeling before you feel it. They have this great high energy level that is coupled with a very playful personality. At the same time though, they can be focused on you so hard. Training them is just a breeze. Their intelligence is always astounding... they can get their way easily and problem solve with the best of them. If you look in their eyes., you can always see a million things going on (and usually there's at least one thought that is not good). They're very dog friendly to top it off so you can have a pack full of them!  Watching papillon pack antics is so fun. We've had 16 out at a time with absolutely no scuffles at all. 

I would say it's because they are gentle and loving and spunky and fun... Most of all it's the bond you can have with these dogs. It's just incredible to me. Every one I've had, I've bonded to so thoroughly and so immediately. There is a saying that a papillon isn't a dog, it's an extension of the owner. That's the best I can describe it. And that's how close they get to you.

I just think some breeds are very easy to fall for, and they're one of them. I probably never would have chosen the breed if my mother hadn't wanted one when I was still living with her. They are totally different than my 'type' of dogs. (Such a silly thing to say, now) I am so glad she did get one, though. They're just fabulous. Now I'm among the many converted people who have vowed never to be without a little butterfly dog. I can't tell you how many people I know who have been bitten by the papillon bug. (And several of them are really my fault!)

Yep, nothing else scan compare. There are plenty of other breeds that I love and have owned or plan on owning, but they are still not papillons.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

Growing up, we never had any animals. My mother isn't an animal person... she doesn't hate them but she doesn't like them either. When I was little I would tell my parents that I wanted a farm with 10 dogs, 10 cats, 10 horses, etc lol. I have always been in love with Pitties and Rotties and was adamant that I would have those dogs when I grew up. Well I'm all grown up now and have never had one of the dogs that I had been in love with for so long.

I fell in love with GSD's when I was 25. A friend of mine called me and told me about these people that she knew that had a female 10 month old GSD and a male Chocolate Lab. I guess these dogs needed a new home in the worst way. They were being neglected and abused... so I said I would take the female. I knew nothing about Shepherds and kind of had second thoughts for a bit because I knew nothing. She changed my life!

She was a bundle of holy terror when we got her! No manners or training whatsoever!! We took her out to the back yard about 10 mins after she got to our house, we also brought our 10 month old son out as well. Well our son started tottering off towards the stairs on the deck and she jumped up and ran in front of the stairs and didn't move. She stole my heart right then and there.

She was so beautiful, loyal, intelligent, goofy and loving! Watching her move and run was amazing! I could not believe a dog could be that graceful! She was everything that I had ever wanted in a friend and companion.

We lost her about a year later and it broke my heart. I still have trouble with it... I'm always thinking about what we could have done or what we should have done. I still have not looked at her pictures since the last time I saw her.

Then in September of this year, we found Bayne. He is a GSDx and is sooo much like her! He is so smart, loyal, loving, goofy and everything that I have missed so much! He is also a velco dog lol.

Then about 2 weeks ago we got a RottieX puppy. So I guess in a way I got one of the dogs that I had been in love with as a child lol. I don't know much about her yet but I will! What I do know is that she is a sweetie and Bayne loves her, so that's good enough for now lol.

I think I will always have a GSD in my life.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

All the dogs I have loved in my life were ones that actually fell into my lap. Like Mitzi was a dog from my ex MIL...Trixie was a dog that someone gave my Grandmere and she didnt want...Nugget was because neighbors that were separating....Boozer because someone left him and moved away... Calli was a stray... Bianca was from my vet.. Digit was because Bianca was very pregnant at the time i got her...Dozer was because he wanted to be inside and the ex wouldnt let him so I brought him home..and many others.

The Cairns I say are my favorite breed because I have always wanted one..They were actually on a list of many breeds I would love to own one day.

Mom gave me both of my girls..Due to the situation at the time I got them, The story behind it was all too fitting.

My love for Cairns started when i was very young.. I got to meet quite a few many years ago and never met any that i didnt fall in love with. 

But if say, Mom decided to get me another kind of dog..I wouldnt have cared..I love all dogs..small ones, Big ones, Medium ones.. I never really cared about a certain breed..And I really still dont. I love them all.

Now after owning a Cairn..I will never go without having one. But as for my next dogs that come into my life..Who knows..And I dont really care. its the ones that steal my heart..and thats all that matters.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 4, 2008)

I have the breed of dog that I do because these two needed a home at a time my home had an opening. They were rescues in desperate need of a home. I had that home.

Now, I love Chihuahuas after having these two. And I might purposely choose the breed again. Previous to getting them, I didn't have a real fondness for the breed, though I did feel a medium to small breed would be better suited to my lifestyle (traveling to the barn daily, life in the suburbs, etc.)

I am actually surprised by how active these little guys are. The absolutely require at least a 45 minute walk daily plus all the action at the barn (7 dogs to play with). But usually we do 2+ hours. I think many big dogs actually require less exercise!


----------



## PatriciaLynn (Oct 20, 2008)

I think a lot of people love the breed that they first had experience with. I've never gotten another dog of the same breed I just had. Only because I felt that I would see my old dog in the new one and it would be too hard for me. I like big dogs the most because I love to hug them and have them lay next to (or on) me. I like the sturdiness of a big dog and I love a big old dog head and face. Having said that, I love the little dogs I've known in my life as well. But to choose one for me, I'd get a big dog over a little one for the above reasons.

*Win a free graphite drawing of your pet*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I can't possibly describe why papillons. If you ever own one, I really think you'll know. There is a reason most people who end up with paps stick to the breed and become well... obsessed with it.


I've met a few and can see what you mean...I'm definitely *not* a small dog person, but Papillons don't seem small once you've met them...they have personality and spunk to spare. Brilliant, beautiful, hilarious, talented dogs.


I don't have a particular breed, honestly...I like most dogs but am really picky when it comes to adding one to my family, lol. Appearance-wise I tend to prefer the herding/working/sporting type of dog, avoiding extremes, so those are the dogs more likely to get a second look, but personality trumps. Curious, playful, thoughtful, mischievous, determined, enthusiastic, athletic, personable, versatile, snuggly, independent, desiring to work as a team...just to name a few qualities I look for...qualities that can be found in dogs from many walks of life. 

Neither of my dogs came from ideal circumstances, in terms of either environment or ancestry, but they both fulfill every one of those qualities. Since I am hardly experienced enough to pick out those qualities in a dog I just met, I am inclined to think they are rather common, given the chance to show. Either that or am I very very lucky. 

Likely a bit of both.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

quote: I can't possibly describe why papillons. If you ever own one, I really think you'll know. There is a reason most people who end up with paps stick to the breed and become well... obsessed with it. Any words I try to do will not do them justice at all, but I can try.

Well said Laurelin. This is exactly how I feel about Rottweilers. People who have them and "love them" cannot manage life without them after that. Many people get them and then do NOT love them. That is different. People that truly allow them into their hearts are forever ruled by them. I am one of those people. God willing, I will never live without them.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

> I've met a few and can see what you mean...I'm definitely *not* a small dog person, but Papillons don't seem small once you've met them...they have personality and spunk to spare. Brilliant, beautiful, hilarious, talented dogs.


Oh I'm not really a small breed person either. I love all dogs but tend to favor the herders and some of the sporting/working breeds. Paps are very different little guys. Brilliant, beautiful, hilarious, and talented fits so well! You have to throw in stinky though. 




Inga said:


> quote: I can't possibly describe why papillons. If you ever own one, I really think you'll know. There is a reason most people who end up with paps stick to the breed and become well... obsessed with it. Any words I try to do will not do them justice at all, but I can try.
> 
> Well said Laurelin. This is exactly how I feel about Rottweilers. People who have them and "love them" cannot manage life without them after that. Many people get them and then do NOT love them. That is different. People that truly allow them into their hearts are forever ruled by them. I am one of those people. God willing, I will never live without them.


You know rotts have been and will always be one of my other loves. Fabulous dogs. I have a lot of secondfavotrites for breeds... most herders, rotts, and shepherds...


----------



## All about Eva (Nov 22, 2008)

I have worked in animal medicine for years and alot of people do not research there dogs. Mostly by trial and error. I also think that, the trail and error is why alot of people stick with one breed over another. once they find that one breed that fits there lifestyle and family, why change a good thing. Then they never look back. I have finally found my breed. It only took 11 years. I will always love the ones before, but i know what fits us best now.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I think some of it definitely has to do with the owner's (in this case, me) personality. Though we always say not to personify your dog, I think it's human nature to do it on some degree. I know that I personally am always looking for dogs that appear to share the same 'values' as myself. For example, my breed is the APBT. Terriers by nature are tenacious, stubborn, strong, die-hard, etc. These are all things I value in people and attribute to some of what makes up inner strength. So seeing the same characteristics again in a dog or breed naturally attracts me to them. 

On the whole though different dogs just seem to speak to different people. A lot of the qualities we mention (like ability to bond) seem to be repeated across the board, regardless of breed...so I really think it just depends on your own experiences. For me, my love for the APBT was _really_ cinched when I started doing shelter work. All of the dogs were sad, and all of them needed help - but it was really only the Pits that were walking in with a guaranteed death sentence. And that in turn really 'spoke to me'. It felt good to be needed and trusted and the 'last resort' for some of these dogs. I ended up spending a lot of time with them and my love just grew. I think part of it was their ability to kind of 'rebound' off bad experiences. I don't live in an especially Pit friendly area and many of the dogs we got in were not in the best of condition but for the most part, they were all aching for love and tried hard to gain the attention of anyone passing by. This again, made me think of perseverance and strength - qualities I value. 

Lol, I feel like that makes me sound like someone who was scanning the personals for an ideal companion but yeah...the breed just clicked for me. Now I'm working on getting to the actual 'owning one' point in my life.

After APBTs though, the '2nd favorite' position is forever open. I like A LOT of breeds, my love sometimes fluctuating depending on who/what I am around at the time. So I don't even try to put a real mark on who is 2nd, 3rd, etc.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Well the Staffordshire bull terrier is a breed of mixed views i guess.

For me they have the look of a dog i prefer and the personality that overrules even that perfect look.

They are loyal,playfull,determined,funny,witty and a whole heap of other things too.
My eldest SBT is a very,very special dog and she showed me how special dogs are regardless of breed.
When i only had her she would play with every and any breed so i learnt alot about other breeds from her i guess.

Nowdays,having 3 dogs socializing with other dogs has sadly stopped(which i think has had an effect on my 1st dog because she loves other dogs and company on a whole)

When i got my 2nd SBT(a male this time) i saw the other side to the breed,also loyal but agressive and protective too,things i wouldnt change in him though.
The other trait he carried was D.A which im obviously not crazy about but each dog is an individual and taking on a dog,no matter the breed,means you have to cater to its caracter and personality.

I knew some SBT were D.A so it didnt come as a suprise,although blake is D.A he makes up for that by being the most waggy tailed pooch you could find,he is always happy and he is my lad.

I didnt plan on a mastiff but im sure glad one found me.
Aslan is the complete opposite to the SBT,he doesnt want to please 24\7,he isnt hyper 24/7 and he doesnt want to greet every human he see's.

He is very much MY dog and its been clear to family and friends that there is no taking a special place in aslans heart because i think im to embedded in it. 

Its been brilliant seeing the differences in my 3 dogs but i must admitt its a hard toss up between the 2 breed types.

SBT=love every human on earth and very insecure at heart
Mastiff=love thy owner and very secure in themselves.

Personally although the SBT is my all time favourite breed,mastiffs seem more suited to me,my lifestyle and personality.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Is it weird to believe that your ideal breed is one you haven't owned yet? And when you've only met one dog of that breed in your lifetime?

I've always been obsessed with owning a collie someday. I read Albert Payson Terhune when I was little and watched many Lassie reruns. So, I liked the idea of a collie and I thought they were beautiful, but I'd never met one in real life. Until earlier this year. A collie came into the shelter I volunteer at. I got to his run and he just looked at me and I'll admit...I fell to my knees right there and cried. That one look. He was filthy and matted and his coat was covered in burrs, but his eyes, there was just something in his eyes. I was in his cage for hours, untangling his fur and removing the burrs. He layed his head in my lap and slept. Even as filthy and neglected as he was, he was the most noble and beautiful animal I've ever seen. I regret every day that I was too late to adopt him.

I love all dogs. I've had so many, I've rescued a ton, and I work with practically every breed under the sun. But, loving is different from being in love with a breed. Just like loving somebody is different from being in love with them (as cliche as that may be). The only two breeds I've ever bonded with in a second like that is the golden retriever and the collie. True, it might be the individuals of those breeds (I'd never been a fan of goldens before Loki), but I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

If it were purely my choice, I'd have picked a large to giant breed dog. I adore sighthounds and nearly convinced my husband we should get a greyhound. If I'd really pushed, I'd have gotten my way. I always do. 

But I did spend several years hearing how wonderful my husband's grandmother's Pekingese, Ming, was. And I knew quite a few through work that I really liked. They were small, but tough. Queenie was one I met when she had a fish hook stuck in her leg. She was a trooper about it. Bula's owner took her hiking with her Rottie & Husky brothers. They were comical and adorable. And I started looking on Petfinder.

I've come to realize that, as physically different as Greyhounds and Pekingese are, they both have a personality that appeals to me. Independent. They're not as in-your-face, attention-craving as a lot of dogs. And it took a while to realize why that appeals to me. 

I'm a cat person. 

I couldn't imagine any dog being a better fit for our lifestyle than Beavis. He's got the perfect energy level, a gruff but lovable disposition, stubborn as all get-out but willing to learn. And he loves to snuggle on the couch and watch the Daily Show with us.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Blackie and Rose were obtainend when I was young and really didn't care about breed. Chloe was the only dog I've went out and searched for, but she was an impulse "purchase", so to speak. 

With Blackie, my parents wanted a good family dog. One that was easy to train, reliable around the kids, could handle living outdoors in various weather conditions, would keep an eye over the property, and would chase the deer out of the orchard and garden. 
My dad LOVES Collies (both Borders and the "rough" variaty) and German Shepherds. Those were the working dogs he grew up around and he was always amazed at how smart, loyal, and obedient they were. So my parents were looking at German Shepherds. When a co-worker of my dad's said, "Hey, we found a six month old Lab puppy and we need to find him home. We know you are looking for a dog. Do you want to come see him?" My dad thought, "Why not?" and we went to go see him. We all liked him, my parents knew that Labs were 'good dogs', so Blackie came home. He has been everything we have ever hoped for and I'd own another Lab in a heart beat. 

Rose wasn't an active choice. A stray showed up and we kept her. She had a litter of puppies and then died when the pups were four weeks old, so we kept Rose. 

Now Chloe...I didn't go out looking for her. She just sort of fell into my lap and I fell in love. I don't regret my decision, but I'm not sure if I'll own another herding breed again. Definitally not an Aussie. I wanted a dog that wasn't too hyper, didn't need grooming, was good with other animals and people, was smart and trainable, and had the ability to do agility (although that was optional). 
The day I brought home Chloe to show my mom was actually the day that I wanted to go down to the animal shelter and take a look at a Basset Hound they had for adoption. (Just goes to show how I SO did not get the easy going, short haired, stocky dog that I first had my eye on.)

Chloe has actually turned out to be pretty close to what I wanted, now that she has gotten older. When she was a puppy I thought, "Holy crap, what did I get myself into." But now that she is almost 2, she's really turned into a good dog. If she wasn't so vocal and had less hair (although her coat isn't that hard to upkeep) I'd be a happy camper. Her activity level is spot on what I wanted - she can go as long as I want her to go, but she'll chill when she is in the house and doesn't go crazy if she doesn't get walked. She is also very smart, very trainable, and very athletic. And she gets along well with other animals and loves people (even if she does have some issues).

But as for breeds I like and hope to one day own - Boxers, Pit Bulls, and Great Danes. I LOVE those breeds of dogs. 
All of the Boxers I've met I've loved. I just love everything about them from thier happy little boxer wiggle, to their looks, to their short hair, to their snores. I'd own one in a heart beat. 
I like Pitties. Some of my favorite dogs have been Pitties. I'm not sure if owning one with Chloe (she can be a brat) would be a good idea, but if I stumbled across one that had the kind of temperment I was looking for I'd scoop it up.
Every single Great Dane I have come across I've also loved. They may be huge, but they are such gentle, mellow, quiet dogs. I played with a five month old Great Dane puppy and he was so cute, uncordinated, HUGE, and well behaved that I really fell in love. He tried to "box" me a couple of times and just about knocked me over, but that is what big dogs do. LOL 

I also like Neapolitan Mastiffs and Dogue de Bordeauxs, but I have yet to meet one so while I can say I like them in theory, I'd have to meet one to be sure.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I like snorts and snores. The Bullie Breed is my breed of choice. I have a big backyard, with 2 dogs that like to run... well, 1 more than the other one.

I'll always have a bullie of some sort at my house. Whether it be an American, French or English.


----------



## Tessier9999 (Sep 1, 2008)

I wholeheartedly believe that every person on this earth have a ''breed'' that mesh for them. Even people who prefer cats have a breed.

With that saying, I am a versatile type of person. As long as I can handle that breed, I pretty much want them all. What can I say, I'm a Gemini. We like a diversity! I am the owner who people would see walking a Chi, Great Dane, and APBT together( not that those are my choice). Sure, there would be breeds that fit more to my personality than others, but that is the fun of it! I may have a breed known to be velcro, then have a very independent breed. I may own a medium and a small dog. I may have a dog with very little fur and have a dog with a lot of fur. It is their personality and temperament that appeals to me! Every breed is an experience. Some are more challenging than others, but that is part of the fun of it!

Basically, I'm not picky!


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

I love all dogs but somehow for me only a "Peskie Eskie" will do. I can't really pinpoint one specific reason why. They are beautiful dogs with a unique attitude. They are big dogs in stubborn little bodies. I could love just about any dog but if given a choice it would always be an American Eskimo for me.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

My dogs have all been mutts...a Dobe/GSD mix and, currently, a Lab/Shar Pei mix and, um, Clifford. Who is a mix of who-knows-what. Lab, Golden, hound, Dane?

At any rate, I think I have a thing for the broken dog. 

Cameo was a terror. Dominant, aggressive, overly energetic, high-strung, and too smart for her own good. I have also never met a dog who beat her for empathy. She knew how to turn off the terror in order to sit quietly with someone who was sad, scared, or sick. She was so gentle with our little cat and she was my dad's heart dog. She was NEVER "good," though, and at times was downright frightening.

Alvin is my Aspergers dog. He has no concept of how to interact socially or emotionally with people or other dogs. He is missing an eye and has weak knees. But he has learned how to wag his tail for the family and when I go out of town for too long, his enthusiasm for life visibly deflates.

Clifford is severely disabled by hip dysplasia and the resulting arthritis. He is an absolute monster in size, rather reminiscent of Quasimodo when he comes lurching through the house at you. He's also mostly deaf. He loves his daily walks to the end of the block, though, and really wants nothing more than to lie on the floor and get a belly rub 24/7. He has beautiful tawny dog eyes that communicate his gratitude at having a soft place to sleep.

I guess it's nice to be needed and these dogs that no one else wants definitely need me.


----------



## Buddy-Basset (Nov 30, 2008)

I like all dogs but the reason i chose mine is i always wanted a basset and like them they have really long ears so sometimes thats a problem here is a picture of a basset hound


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

so I was really thinking hard and long about this thread...and I want to add something. What I posted before is only part of the reason I feel for these guys so hard...

I wrote you an essay Inga. 


What Can I say about a Pit Bull?


I am not a girly girl by a long stretch. I muck about and snuffle about in the grime and the rain, all with a fat stupid grin. I could never help being a daredevil kind of chick, scrapping playfully with the boys, mooning the teacher on a dare in elementary shool or winning thirty dollars in a middle school bet that I wouldn't shove a safety pin through my lip. 


I went through a stage in my life of being a fawning blissful toady to a very twisted person. I did stupid mean evil things because I thought I was in love with this person. I was seized by authorities and at the time I didn't understand it and didn't think it was fair. It turned out to be the most wonderful thing for me. I fell hard but I rose above it. 

I had always been a tempermental kind of chick. Back in the day I was the type of girl to throw a punch before listening to whatever I considered to be trashtalking, a brazen rowdy floozy wild child straight out of <insert generic teenaged film here>. Before a special person came into my life and taught to control my ragings with the unconditional love he gives me. I could howl and scream obscenities at him and just took it calmly...he made an effort to understand and never gave me anger back when I exploded at him.

Knowing what love really feels like helped me to calm myself. I was able to think before displaying my fury and take a step back from volatile situations enough to calm down. 

these days I feel such a burning joy in life. I play hard still but now its amateur stuntwork for student films and similar activites. I love to tromp in the woods and scream my heart out at the roller derby and snuggle in a huge pile of my family snoring under the covers. I love to learn and jump up and down when I master something new. Life turned out to be an ok thing. I still am a bit bullheaded and rough around the edges and ghosts of my past mock me in my sleep at times...but yeah...life is good.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a mutt but she is the love of my life. I love all dogs, big or small; I'm a little partial to Mini Schnauzers, Wheaten terriers, labs, rotties, bulldogs, old english sheepdogs, basset hounds, leonbergers, alaskan malamutes, samoyeds, boxers, staffordshire bull terriers, english bull terriers, brittany spaniels...etc. Right now, if I could choose one, it would probably be a mini schnauzer or a bulldog...both would fit my current lifestyle and living space. Oh yeah, and mutts too....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I enjoy hearing about Why other think they chose the breeds or mixes that they have. I know mine is partially brain washing by my parents. I think part of the reason that people would NEVER chose certain breeds is because of brain washing as well. Mostly by media, peers or even an isolated Innocent at a critical period. I am sure if my first experiences with a Rottweiler had been that of aggression or discomfort in some manner then I would hate the breed instead of loving them. I think when people have bad experiences with breeds our minds have difficulty letting go of that. It is almost as if seeing the same breed reminds us of our bad experience. I think if we have had good experiences with the breed prior to a bad one it is easier to let go and think of it as just one of those things. There are a few breeds that I have had only bad experiences with. I have had multiple bad experiences with one breed in specific and I will be the first to admit that I don't care for them. I myself have been bit, I have had friends that have been bit by them and on 2 separate times and different dogs My dogs have been bit by them and that breed is the Yorkie. I have been around dogs my whole life and I have worked with thousands of dogs in that time. I know that there are wonderful Yorkies out there in the right homes and that they are a popular breed because a lot of people like them. I know these things but I cannot help myself, when I see a Yorkie, I go in the other direction. I am sure that it is something like that when people see my Rottweilers and turn in the other direction. I guess it wouldn't bother me in the least if the persons reason was personal. IT does bother me if it is only because of what they read in a book or saw on TV. Dogs are amazing creatures, they bring out so many emotions in people. It is interesting to see or hear what experiences people have had with dogs.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I was born that way...I just have this thing for bearded ladies.


----------



## dementedkandi (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay, first post.

Anyway, I currently have a Pitbull/Rottie mix, and she is one of the best dogs I have every had. I didn't really choose the breed. I had told my boyfriend at the time that I wanted a puppy, and he decided to find one for me. He took me to look at a litter of pups and I fell in love. There were five, all female, four of which were all tan with blue eyes. Then I saw this unique little thing off in the corner. She was the runt, only 1/2 the size of a couple of her sisters, a beautiful chocolate color with Rottie markings. I picked her up and looked at these gorgeous green eyes, and that was it. She was mine. Missy or Mischief as it started is so smart and eager to please. I have always loved Pits and Rotties, so it worked.

Copper was a complete impulse addition to my family. I was on the internet and saw an add for this litter of free puppies, I clicked on it since it had a picture and saw Copper with his litter. His mom had been a rescue, and was pregnant when they got her. I went to look, picked him up and took him home. His mom was a medium sized terrier, but all you can see is an Australian Shepherd when you look at him. He's too cute for his own good.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I was born that way...I just have this thing for bearded ladies.


LOL To bad you have a girlfriend Curb. There is a women in my kennel club I would set you up with. She meets your requirements of a hairy chin.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't had many dogs, but I've loved every one of them, even the lab that bit my face when I was young.

I've never cared for small dogs, but my mini-doxies can make me smile no matter what is happening in my life. They're tiny little clowns, who want nothing more than to be with you. I love that Brigit "protects" me from things she sees as harmful. I love that Max only wants to cuddle, and the fact that he enjoys it after 4 years of being abused and neglected just say so much more for his personality. After having these 2, I don't know if I'll want to go without. Mind you this is coming from someone who wanted a rhodisian ridgeback.

My Mutt-dog, Cerbie, is the absolute love of my life in the form of a dog. He's a giant clown. I love his intelligence from his heeler ancestry. I love that you can see him thinking. And his boundless energy. And how quick he is picking up what I'm teaching him. I also love the outdoorsy, goofy side from the pointer in him. I love his floppy ears, and I love to see him point. Also, his ability to look at me with the sad eyes like he's sad, even when he has a toy in his mouth, and his tail is wagging in a circle like he has a helicopter blade attatched to his butt. Oh, and how can you not love the hounddog bark? I love it.

All that being said, I think I'd love any dog, really. Now that I've jumped to enjoying the tiny dogs, too, there's not a breed I'd really not consider. We also really like my sister's boxer, there's a giant clown in dog form. The active, silly, playful, and very affectionate. Could do without all the drool from them. And I love dogs with stubby tails, bc they shake their bootie when they get excited.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I have no breed preferences although I avoid the small breed dogs for REASON of CLUMSINESS. I like all dogs. But I always feel that in this life, no matter what kind of breed you have, there will always be that ONE DOG that will make you LIKE his breed even more. In my case, I've always had mutts. (But I do like pure breds.) However, MUTTS seem to be the type of dogs that fits me and my personality. I, myself is a mutt. Maybe that explains it.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

I've always liked the 10-20 pound terriers. A lot of dog in a small package, just as happy around power tools & other projects as they are snoozing at the foot of the bed watching tv. My wife likes warm feet.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

My frist dog was a Rottie, and I still adore all the big mastiff-type breeds, but I'm not high-energy enough for big dogs anymore. I used to scorn small dogs, but when I saw my first Chinese Crested I fell in love instantly... their personality is so sweet and they're such little clowns! I have to admit I prefer all the hairless breeds now, there's just something about them that gets addictive. I love their portable-ness and that I can hold them in my lap and cuddle with them without losing 2/3 of the bed or couch! Also, I have to admit buying clothes for them is fun too... and I can justify it as necessary instead of what it probably really is, which is my own craziness, lol!


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

Ever since I was little I had a fascination with dogs. I've always had dogs in my home. We first started out with a un-ruly black lab puppy (might I add my parents had no idea about dogs at the time). As I remember it I think we only had him for about a day... He went to a new and loving home... And then they (and by they I mean my parents) came home with an 8 week old cock-a-poo puppy. She was a very fiesty and dominate female lol... again parents knew nothing about dogs, and training them! Kinda scary when I think back! And after sammy died (cock-a-poo) we waited about 6 months to get another dog. It was my dad who pursued it! he kept going on the SPCA website.. and this little black and white puppy kept popping up...we did end up adopting her.. and she is still with us today! We have also fostered a dog that someone had dropped off at the local vet hospital in my town. She was a chihuahuaXJack Russell mix. So me... working there... seeing her big puppy eyes... and having a heart of gold... politely asked my parents if we could foster her until she found a new home... they said yes... we had her for about a month... she was a very dominate, protective, clingy girl. Loved her none the less! She did find an absolutely awesome home... and the owners love her to death!

Since then I have fallen in love with the breeds of the herding group. Border collies were the breed that really got me into wanting/saving for a dog that I could call my own.
I went through a lengthy process to find the right breeder. After about a year of searching, constant emails, and finally visiting the breeders home and 'pack' I had found them! After almost three years of owning a border collie... I'm still in love with the breed. Don't think I will ever change.. what can I say they've grown on me...lol


----------

